# .



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that's really sad, I feel for you :sad:
How about posting a short description of each cat and a photo - sorry but I can't see them clearly in your signature 
Is there a possibility you could pair them? 4 cats is a lot for one person to take on and they would find new homes more easily in pairs.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Personally, I doubt they even notice you aren't there most of the time. Cats sleep for something like 23 hours a day, after all 

So long as they are getting fed, watered etc. and get some attention when you are around to give it then I would leave things as they are. I would say that is a far better situation for them, then moving to a new home and possibly being split up.

Have you considered having a visit from a cat sitting service during the days when you are not around much?


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh gosh I am so sorry you are having to do this. If the cats had access to an outside space/garden then i would have agreed with Lurcherlad that they are probably absolutely fine....but it is not so easy if they are contained in a flat.
Years ago, when my first generation of cats was much younger I too worked very long hours, and went out frequently, but the cats just got on with it and never seemed to mind or suffer.
Is there no chance of you moving to a place with outside access any time soon?


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

As someone that works and lives alone and sometimes has to spend the odd night away, my cats are fine. I can tell by the warm patch on my bed, they have hotfooted it to bed the moment I have left and stayed there.

Circumstances do change and it's one of those things we have to consider when taking in an animal and whether you could continue their care for the 20 years they may be alive.

So as long as they are fed and warm, and you commit to some fuss time with them - something I do no matter how long my day is - I don't think they're that hard done by.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

They are so lovely and look completely happy and contented...they do, after all, have each other for company. The thing is, you could rehome them to someone whose circumstances change also in the future and Panda may be 16 by then and unlikely to find a home. Are they acting stressed?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's very sad. They all look beautiful and well cared for. Are you certain there's no way you can make changes to your work situation, however, small, so you have more time at home, it doesn't sound like a life balance at the moment? Or, could you possibly consider moving to a bit larger accommodation, perhaps with a garden? It sounds as if your worry about the cats is becoming overwhelming. I can understand how you feel and you wanting the best for them, but as you love them so much, do you not feel you will be more unhappy if you give them away and are on your own? Also, rehoming four cats is going to be a lot more difficult than just one or two. I would say don't do anything in haste. If they appear happy and aren't showing signs of stress then I would leave things as they are and see whether there is anything you can do to improve your current situation. As has been suggested, a pet sitter for part of the day might help. Panda, being a senior cat, probably doesn't want to do a lot anyway and they have each other for company which isn't so bad as a cat on its own.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I don't think I would consider a pet sitter. rather I would plan to try and move to a larger property with outside access and take in a flat mate to both pay towards household expenses/rent and also be able to spend time with the cats.

As others have said....your cats are all beautiful and look very content and well cared for so i really would not rush into re-homing them .
You do sound 'down' and depressed though....have you got anyone you can talk to, or have you spoken to your GP?


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless you, sounds like you have become a little overwhelmed. Don't worry - it's not as bad as you think 
If it makes you feel a little better, I have 2 house cats. I live alone and work full time. My boys are home alone Monday - Friday 9-5 as I work full time.
Honestly they are happy contented cats. They do not want to go outside and spend hours snoozing including when I am at work.
I don't think they miss me as they sleep all the time. They seem to only get up when I come home 
Please don't beat yourself up by thinking you are not doing enough for them. They are well looked after, a warm bed and food and cuddles. Honestly that is usually enough I swear.
I can understand your concerns about a small property and 4 indoor cats but this might not be forever. Perhaps you could consider moving as others have said?
Hugs xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Without wanting to presume, might I also suggest a trip to your doctors to discuss your depression. The feelings of tearfulness and being overwhelmed are major symptoms of anxiety and depression and it may be that your doctor could prescribe you something, or change your existing medication to alleviate these symptoms. 

I would hate for you to get rid of your cats only to regret it when these symptoms are more under control. 

It can feel hard to cope sometimes and you clearly love your cats to be considering this, but you also need to make sure you're looking after YOUR needs too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I know how difficult things seem when you feel low, I've been there. Did you say what area you live in? I was wondering if perhaps someone could temporarily foster two of the cats for you so you haven't so much to cope with until you feel stronger. 
If you don't mind me saying, don't struggle on on your own if you're in a bad place right now, do you have a friend you can talk to or why don't you ask your doctor to refer you for counselling, I've done it, and it really helps to offload your problems to someone and makes you feel you're not alone plus it gives you a different perspective on your problems and how to cope if you can't change things. You and your health are just as important as your cats.


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

.


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

CC who runs Grace Haven is not a million miles from you:
https://www.facebook.com/GraceHavenRescue?fref=ts
I've PM'd her to see if she can help or advise in any way x


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so sorry but I have 17 cats at the moment and couldn't give them the care they would need.

I hope somebody can help you.


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Any more news on this?


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Has anybody got any news on hazeleyedchick I may have a home for all her babies if she still wants the offer?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

sammy xx said:


> Has anybody got any news on hazeleyedchick I may have a home for all her babies if she still wants the offer?


That would be amazing! She hasn't been online since her last message on 13th - might be worth sending a PM?


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

I have she still hasn't replied I hope she's okay


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

.


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

We still need help with 2 of these babies. If anyone could take them on that would be great.


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Can anybody else help out please


----------

